# Sugerencias sobre frente de equipo



## Fogonazo (Jul 22, 2012)

He aquí a Fogonazo con un diseño de un frente de un equipo de guitarra que estoy haciendo.
Concluido el diseño Fogonazo observa que este diseño *NO* tiene gracia, ni aspecto "Rockero" 

​
Lo cual para un equipo de guitarra es "Fundamental".
Recurro a los usuarios del Foro que posean veta artística para que contribuyan en quitar la estética formal de este frente.

*Edit:*
Además de los potenciómetros que ya están, falta otro y un indicador de Cliping


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 22, 2012)

el fondo pintado con llamas amarillas  y cuernos o un toro en los potenciometros 






o sea el toro ese pero en chiquito para los potenciometros y las llamas amarillas de fondo sobre el panel

pd:
*   las llamas de fuego algo asi *





*no llamas de animales *





*el cuernito del torito seria la flecha que indica la escala del potenciometro*


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 22, 2012)

Como diría un conocido filósofo de zona sur de Gran Bs.As.: _*"Me guta"*_


----------



## Imzas (Jul 22, 2012)

Fogo, no podrias cambiar los tamaños de las "perillas" (mandos plasticos) que hacen mover los potenciometros? Por ejemplo en los equipos de musica el master suele ser mas grande, perdon por mi opinion tan falta de creatividad.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 22, 2012)

eso en la periya mas grande ,un toro asi 




o algo asi,cualquier toro queda bien por los cuernos y como que tiene ''mas bravura,potencia''  ,da mas a amplificador salido del mismo infierno ,con la fuerza de un toro


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 22, 2012)




----------



## SERGIOD (Jul 22, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Ver el archivo adjunto 76683



También lo clásico es que le pongan dibujos de guitarras


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 22, 2012)

No se... se ve sobre cargado... u.u
​


----------



## Helminto G. (Jul 22, 2012)

los recuadros de indicadores de color rojo o naranja para que haga juego con el fuego, lanzar una linea de flamitas por abajo, usar perillas numeradas de acrilico transparente con el fondo en colores adoc, diseño de las letras mas "rebeldes"


----------



## SERGIOD (Jul 22, 2012)

SERGIOD dijo:


> También lo clásico es que le pongan dibujos de guitarras



como decía pueden ir unas guitarras


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 22, 2012)

Me guta 

Ver el archivo adjunto 76683 

El fuego en el volumen que indica  ?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 22, 2012)

yo prefiero este 
Ver el archivo adjunto 76684


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 22, 2012)

Me daría impresión rozarle la pistolita con los dedos . . .  u^u


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 22, 2012)

y corre la perilla de lugar ,o mové el toro para otro lado,
yo preferiría un torito pintado en cada perilla,algun estiquer o serigrafiar las perillas mismas, o sea el toro encima de la perilla no en el panel,


----------



## Ratmayor (Jul 22, 2012)

Pero asi perdería el estilo "rockero" parecería mas bien un estilo de restaurante de res al grill o un ampli de musica country


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 22, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Pero asi perdería el estilo "rockero" parecería mas bien un estilo de restaurante de res al grill o un ampli de musica country


----------



## el-rey-julien (Jul 22, 2012)

y bueno es donde se cocina la música¡¡


----------



## Neodymio (Jul 22, 2012)

Si le cambiás la fuente de las letras por otras? Fijate alguna que te guste, fondo negro y letras rojas
http://www.letramania.com/
por ejemplo esta subcategoría con variantes "fueguinas" http://www.letramania.com/Fuentes-De-Fuego/


----------



## Imzas (Jul 23, 2012)

Ratmayor dijo:


> No se... se ve sobre cargado... u.u
> Ver el archivo adjunto 76684​


el fuego o el toro puede estar al otro lado verdad?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Jul 23, 2012)

Amigo Fogonazo, es una eleccion muy personal, a menos que intentes realizar una produccion con fin comercial.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 23, 2012)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Amigo Fogonazo, es una eleccion muy personal, a menos que intentes realizar una produccion con fin comercial.



 Nunca se sabe que puede salir de un FogoProyecto. 

Por ahora deseo un diseño vistoso con aspecto rockero, las ideas que me llevan dado están "Buenísimas" 



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Me guta
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 76683
> 
> _*El fuego en el volumen que indica*_  ?



Que te pasaste de volumen


----------

